# Jazz III pick shootout.



## Drumzilla (Dec 20, 2011)

Bored at work and I just got some variants of the Dunlop Jazz III in so here we go. I posted this on my facebook so I'm just going to copy and paste.
*Just did a Jazz III pick shootout in the store. Standard Jazz III Nylon vs Pitch Black 1.14mm Tortex vs Jazz III Ultex vs Jazz 2.0 Ultex. *



 Using a Schecter 7 string tuned drop A through a Line 6 Spiderjam using the Meshuggah patch. 


So, I used the Standard as the baseline here. I played that pick between each of the others so all comparison is weighed against the Jazz III Nylon. First up, the Pitch Black: Smoother feel, but severely lacking in attack and precision. A much softer pick that rolls off the string as opposed to snapping. Being thinner and made out of softer Tortex, it's got more flex so I decided to try in on a Takamine. World of difference. It's like this pick was made for Jazz III players who want to have a similar pick for acoustic without the overwhelming bite of the Standard. It sounds and plays so much better on an acoustic that I'm taking a few home to toss in my case. Next up is the Jazz III Ultex. It's the exact same dimensions as the Standard, just made out of whatever Ultex is. All I can tell you is that it's yellow, slightly transparent and a bit tackier as far as grip goes. It feels almost identical to the Standard but seems to lack a bit of attack. Dunlop says that Ultex is much more durable that the Standard Nylon and Stiffo but I don't have all day to try and wear the thing down. It's close enough to the original that if you have issues with them slipping or wearing down to fast you should think of switching to these.




Lastly, the Jazz III 2.0 Ultex. Right of the bat this thing feels big. it's thicker and larger than the Standard. The increased girth seems to bring back the lost attack of the other Ultex pick, but I can tell that without adjusting your playing style you're going to blast through strings right quick. I found it also got in the way a bit of my pinch harmonics and my speed picking felt sloppier due to more movement on the part of my strings. So, I took the same approach as with the Pitch Black's and switched instruments. On bass this thing is really cool. The increased size although slight translated into an undersized but usable bass pick with lots and lots of attack. I'm a fan of using my fingers for as much as I can, but every once and a while I like the bite, speed and accuracy of a pick. Frankly, my fingers aren't quite up to snuff when playing Meshuggah covers and the like, and this pick is just what the doctor ordered. I put this thing through the "Bleed" torture test and there's not a scratch on it, so it would appear that Dunlop's claim of the increased durability of Ultex rings true. Since I got 6 of these I'll be leaving one at the store so my fellow Jazz III buddies can try it, but the other five are going straight into my bass case.


I tried the Carbon Fiber Max Grip a while ago as well and didn't think much of it. The Max Grip part actually threw me off more than I thought it would. My thumb seemed to loose feeling with where the pick was oriented and my playing suffered because of it. Also the Carbon Fiber seemed to slip off the strings instead of plucking and it killed that attack I'm so fond of. So I ended up giving to one of my students to see if he liked it.


----------



## Lycanthropy1313 (Dec 20, 2011)

I had heard somewhere that James Hetfield helped design the Ultex Jazz, and that the Ultex material is meant to simulate the human fingernail tonality. I haven't tried it on a nylon-strung classical, but I do love the attack tone from it w/ my Jacksons + DiMarzios. For Christ's sake do not drop them, that yellowy material makes them a bitch and a half to find.


----------



## xfilth (Dec 20, 2011)

Imo: Carbon Fiber Max Grip >>> All other picks

I think they offer the best control, texture, weight and looks out of all the Jazz III's. The Max Grip is something you never want to be without when you get used to it. I remember not liking it in the beginning, but now I use it for all electric guitar and bass applications. Never have to worry about the pick getting slippery when sweaty on stage.


----------



## xfilth (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't wait to try the JP Jazz III sig picks:


----------



## Drumzilla (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll admit I didn't hack away with the MG Carbon for all that long. Being primarily a drummer I don't spent long periods of time on stage playing guitar like I do drums and bass. I definitely practice more with guitar, but everyone I know plays so I end up getting gigs on other instruments. I can see the Max Grip being handy when you start pouring sweat on stage. Didn't you notice a different tone and feel with the Carbons? I thought they were much softer sounding.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 20, 2011)

I bought a pack of Jazz III's and i thought they were great for lead playing. It made it feel a lot easier to switch strings and such. The attack was great. But i had a hard time playing rhythm with it. Im not used to playing with such a small pick so when i tried strumming i found them flying out of my hands a lot. I have been meaning to try the XL version of it for a while to see if that would make it better. We'll see. 

I think what made the attack feel so much better was the fact that i was forced to grip the pick closer to the strings when playing lead which meant i wasnt digging in as much. So my thought was that if i were to choke up my grip on my standard pick (Gator Grip 1.5) then i would be able to have the same effect. I might have to file them down a little too to get that pointed tip. I dont know how much i care about the pointed grip.

Im going to bring only jazz III's with me tonight actually and ill see what i think.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 20, 2011)

Took me a couple hours to get used to the CFmaxgrips.
At first I was squezing them a hair like I would a normal slickpick, and when I needed to shift holds or reposition it was hard to.
After a couple hours relaxation kicked in, and I'll never go back.
They definetly help my whole right hand feel more at ease.

I sharpen them up all the way with a handheld file using a slight twisting motion to pre-bevel them and prevent the squared off profile that a file can cause.
Once you get the hang it only takes a minute to produce a superquick tip for a real tight speedpicking motion/flutterpick.

edit; Yeah strumming is still a little challenging for me as well with all jazz3 styles, even the XLs.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been using the Ultex Jazz III's only recently. Definitely my new fav. Previously my fav was the Pitch Black Tortex 1.14. I also have a ton of Nylon and Stiffo Jazz III's in the case.


----------



## Drumzilla (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm going to order in a 6 pack of Carbon Max's and give them another whirl. It would appear I didn't give them enough time based on what you guys think. I'm drooling over that Petrucci pick though. Can't wait to try that.


----------



## Attercop (Dec 20, 2011)

I got into the original nylon ones a few months ago, and played nothing but for a while. I've since switched to standard Fender heavy picks, but I prefer Jazz IIIs to most other picks by far. They also sound really good, but ultimately feel won out. The Fenders have kind of a harsh attack in the mids.


----------



## Joeywilson (Dec 20, 2011)

xfilth said:


> Can't wait to try the JP Jazz III sig picks:



WHEN IS THIS HAPPENING?!


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 21, 2011)

what, no carbon fiber luv?, sad panda


----------



## KAMI (Dec 21, 2011)

I also love carbon fibre max grip!

v-picks arrived today... They wore down a bit more than expected...

I've yet to try out the tortex jazz iii, they look sweet!


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 21, 2011)

KAMI said:


> I also love carbon fibre max grip!
> 
> v-picks arrived today... They wore down a bit more than expected...
> 
> I've yet to try out the tortex jazz iii, they look sweet!



the tortex will wear faster than the carbon fiber


----------



## Dead Undead (Dec 21, 2011)

The carbon fiber pick's tone throws me off. I don't like the fact that the Ultex JIII's don't have he beveled edges. The regular red ones are a bit too floppy for rhythm for me, but they're easy to find when I drop them. The black nylon ones are nice. I did't like Tortex at all. Next to try is Stainless Steel and V-picks.

Also wondering about the JP Jazz picks. WHEN?


----------



## KAMI (Dec 21, 2011)

the v-picks actually didn't wear much at all. I looked like it had worn down but, it was in fact just the finish being scratched because, the point had not rounded at all. I also love the feel and sound of this pick... i think I may be onto a winner


----------

